
This week's game industry round up includes Ubisoft Forward and Devolver Direct - matthewquek
https://theiterativeco.substack.com/p/the-iterative-digest-07
======
matthewquek
Devolver Digital really takes the cake with their Devolver Direct and
Devolverland Expo showing us how to stand out as an indie game publisher
amidst the noise!

What do you think? Was it too over the top?

